# Pitted steel



## norman vandyke (Aug 23, 2016)

So, I found an awesome looking piece of steel today and want to turn it into a showpiece for the mantle. I'm thinking meat cleaver. Anyone know how I can remove the rust and then keep it from coming back? I suppose vinegar would work on the rust but do I just oil the blade to keep it off or what? The piece of metal is around 1/8"+ x 5" x 18".


----------



## JohnF (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm not an expert, but I have a thought that once iron is rusted like that, you can never eliminate the rust. Even painting it, it would show through in not too long a time frame. That rust isn't a bad look anyway. Tell people its patina...


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Wire wheel on the grinder or sandblasting will remove the rust, but then you're just going to have a chunk of steel on the mantle.

If you just want to stop it from rusting as is, that's a whole different story. Look for a "Rust Neutralizer" or "Rust Converter" to treat it with. Most of that stuff, chemically alters the rust, converting it from Iron Oxide back to Ferrous Iron.

In my own experience... It will darken the piece substantially, may in fact turn it an ugly mottled black, may leave it with a gooey sticky look/feel. You may want to try it on something you don't plan on sitting on the mantle first. And, if you do use it, maybe wash it and oil it after treating. A lot of these products also incorporate a sealer, so you can paint directly over them once cured, and the gooey sticky stuff is the sealer. It will dry in time, unless you pile it on, which I did do trying to get it to soak into the piece I was working. Don't remember which one I bought, but don't leave any leftovers sitting in a coffee can with your brush in it; ate the brush up in a matter of a day or two, and it ate the bottom out of the coffee can in a couple weeks. It is some nasty stuff!!

You should be able to find it in the paint section at Lowes, Home Depot, Wally World, your local hardware store may have some on hand, if not they can order it in for you. And, it's available on-line.

Google "Rust Converter" or "Rust Neutralizer" to check brands and specs.

Not sure, but I believe this is the stuff I bought... https://www.theruststore.com/Rust-Converter-Gallon-P40.aspx?gclid=CJf4js7B2c4CFYglgQodfTwJ-w

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 24, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ed Turner (Oct 14, 2016)

Electrolysis tank!! I use one all the time to remove rust from cast iron. Super simple to set up if you have a manual battery charger.


----------

